# Clendening ?



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

I have not seen or heard anything about Clendening forever,does anyone fish it anymore ? Is it even stocked anymore ?


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

The lake has been high and the parking lot at the marina is a mess. You can launch at Brushy Fork but the dock isn't in the water yet. From what little I have heard the fishing is slow. I will be trying again this week.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Carver said:


> The lake has been high and the parking lot at the marina is a mess. You can launch at Brushy Fork but the dock isn't in the water yet. From what little I have heard the fishing is slow. I will be trying again this week.


Thanks for the reply.Many years ago I fished it a lot .With the lakes being so busy from this virus I'm looking for different places to go.Are there any Saugeye in it ?


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

There are Saugeyes there but everyone I know who fishes the lake for them says it is way down from previous years. Many have moved to other lakes.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Honestly your not going to find lakes down here any better. I've been to Atwood, Leesville and Piedmont in the past 7 day's and all of them had full parking lots by 9. Rigs are being parked 100 yards from boat ramps.


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

How is the catfishing there? Thinking about trying in a week or 2 never fished it, but will to give it a try


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I haven't fished for catfish for many years, but it use to be good. Problem now is the good shallow catfish spots have all silted in. Soon we will be able to walk on Brushy Fork. This is a problem that has been neglected for years and Clendenning is slatted last to be dredged. I hope they do a better job than they did at Tappan. The WWCD does not spend much money on Clendenning and it is starting to look neglected.


----------



## Buckeye3405 (Dec 19, 2018)

The MWCD is the devil. I live in a county with 3 MWCD lakes and they have 0 clue outside of make millions of $$$ off of oil and gas revenue and paying very little in taxes. Gobbling up private land by force and intimidation is another specialty of theirs.


----------



## gonnaneedabiggerboat (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm a fall bridge guy after the saugeye
Since the new bridge was installed
The deep hole under the bridge
Is all filled in.
That's where I caught em
For years
All full of snags now
And very shallow
They're still in there
I just got to figure there location out.


----------



## gonnaneedabiggerboat (Jan 1, 2012)

There still in there


----------



## gonnaneedabiggerboat (Jan 1, 2012)

ain't figured out a spring pattern yet


----------



## webothfish (Mar 28, 2008)

it can be a tough lake to catch a bunch of fish for sure, i've done decent at times on saugeye. usually trolling hot n tots or dragging a work harness. probably the prettiest lake of the MWCD string IMO. late summer the white bass can school up busting shad on the top and thats a blast, some of our best fish days on the lake if you can catch it. rare but worth it. we always make a point to get there in that time of year, usually a couple of times and catch that action occasionally.


----------



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

I dont know about saugeye but catfish are on fire. Running banks at night chasing shad. Was just there Wednesday night lost 2 flatheads do to equipment issues and got a bunch of channels


----------

